# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how to remove lock barrel from security door??

## wozzzzza

i have a hinged security door with whitco lock mechanism in it, the door has no key and the door is unlocked and there is no way of locking the door that i know of as i have no key.
how do i remove the barrel to put a new one in without damaging anything except the old barrel?

----------


## China

You have three options learn how to manipualate locks, take the door to a locksmith or drill the barrel out.

----------


## Ashore

:Iagree: 
Not often his wrong but when his right his right

----------


## wozzzzza

hmmmm, damn.  looks like i will be getting the angle grinder out this weekend.

----------

